# Where to get radio fixed



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

My wife's cd changer quit in her 05 equinox. Does anyone know where I can take it in Fargo to get fixed? I got a quote from Julie's Radio Ranch but it was $250. Any ideas?


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

site on sound?? Best buy maybe? Maybe a dealership would fix it?


----------



## rupertsilva10 (Mar 5, 2014)

If the manufacturer still exist you may call them and ask them about your issue. I'm sure that they are more excited to tell you where. It depends on what part to be fixed and how damaging it was to the object.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Common problem with them, I would bet that Julie gave you the best price in Fargo in regards to repair, however I bought a replacement on line that was new in the box for my truck and simply replaced it. Lot less trouble and about the same cost as repair.


----------



## nowayer (Nov 26, 2015)

In my idea getting a new one would be cheaper now a days compared in having it repaired.


----------

